# Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?



## Pilke (12. Oktober 2009)

Moin Boardis!

Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahren nach eurer Erfahrung die Kutter noch raus bzw. bis zu welcher Windstärke macht das Angeln(auf Dorsch) überhaupt noch Sinn? |kopfkrat
Es geht um die Ostsee und da in erster Linie um die Gewässer um Rügen.

Petri + Gruß
Pilke


----------



## mirolino (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

bei 5-6 wirds dann sehr ungemütlich. mehr hat meiner meinung nach keinen sinn


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



mirolino schrieb:


> bei 5-6 wirds dann sehr ungemütlich. mehr hat meiner meinung nach keinen sinn


 


Jopp, so bei 5 ist bei mir Schluss! War zwar schon bei mehr erfolgreich los, aber hat keinen Spaß gemacht. #d#t


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## lsski (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Ich war schon mal bei 6-7 auf der Nordsee 50% der Angler waren Seekrank und wollten einfach nur nach hause.:c#d|bigeyes
Auch die Tablettenschlucker haben :v!
LG Jeff


----------



## Gard Friese (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Das kommt in erster Linie auf die Windrichtung an und wie lange der Wind schon anhält. Die verantwortungsvollen Kapitäne fahren bis zu ner fünf raus,wobei ne fünf aus Nord auf Rügen schon absolute Kotzgrenze ist.Bei ablandigen Wind geht ne fünf noch.Grundsätzlich ist die Wellenhöhe der endscheidende Punkt und nicht der Wind. 1,5 -2,5m Welle sind nicht mehr angelbar weil man kaum noch den Grund findet und alles übern Kahn rutscht.Wenn man tagelang Sturm hat braucht es auch ein bischen Zeit bis sich alles beruhgt hat.Also bin ich der Meinung ne klare Definition gibts nicht.#c


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



Gard Friese schrieb:


> Das kommt in erster Linie auf die Windrichtung an und wie lange der Wind schon anhält. Die verantwortungsvollen Kapitäne fahren bis zu ner fünf raus,wobei ne fünf aus Nord auf Rügen schon absolute Kotzgrenze ist.Bei ablandigen Wind geht ne fünf noch.Grundsätzlich ist die Wellenhöhe der endscheidende Punkt und nicht der Wind. 1,5 -2,5m Welle sind nicht mehr angelbar weil man kaum noch den Grund findet und alles übern Kahn rutscht.Wenn man tagelang Sturm hat braucht es auch ein bischen Zeit bis sich alles beruhgt hat.Also bin ich der Meinung ne klare Definition gibts nicht.#c


 

Also ich bezweifle, dass mitten auf dem Wasser die Definition Ab- und Auflandig eher eine untergeordnete Rolle sind. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## leuchtboje (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

die fehmaraner kutter sind früher immer bis zu einer 8 rausgefahren... obs heut noch so ist, weis ich nicht...
eine 8 im windschatten von fehmarn kann angenehmer sein, wie eine 5 in ungeschützter see...
erfolgreich kann man unter umständen aber immer sein....
lange sturmphasen sind meiner meinung nach aber eher negativ für den fang...
was dann aber wohl auch daran liegt, dass bei starkem wind eher in die flachen, geschützten regionen gefahren wird, wobei sich der fisch genau aus diesen regionen zurückzieht...


----------



## Gard Friese (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Also ich bezweifle, dass mitten auf dem Wasser die Definition Ab- und Auflandig eher eine untergeordnete Rolle sind.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Jochen


Ich meine mit Definition die Windstärke ,welche nicht zwangsläufig die Wellenhöhe bedeutet. Vor Rügen kann man bei Südost bis zu ner 6 noch angeln was bei Nord und Westbei ner guten 4 schon für viele zum :v führt.     Gruss Gard


----------



## Gard Friese (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> die fehmaraner kutter sind früher immer bis zu einer 8 rausgefahren... obs heut noch so ist, weis ich nicht...
> eine 8 im windschatten von fehmarn kann angenehmer sein, wie eine 5 in ungeschützter see...
> erfolgreich kann man unter umständen aber immer sein....
> lange sturmphasen sind meiner meinung nach aber eher negativ für den fang...
> was dann aber wohl auch daran liegt, dass bei starkem wind eher in die flachen, geschützten regionen gefahren wird, wobei sich der fisch genau aus diesen regionen zurückzieht...


Wer bei mehr als ner 6 rausfährt besitzt keine Berufsehre !!!  Das ist reine Abzocke !!!


----------



## Pilke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

ok...weiß einer, wie zuverlässig die Voraussagen vom www.Windfinder.com sind - ich meine 5-6Tage im Vorraus??
Ich hoffe, die sind eher zu negativ. Denn wenn das hinkommt, was dort vorrausgesagt wird, dann wird es wohl nächstes We nix mit dem Dorschangeln vor Rügen#q

5Windstärken zunehmend bis 7 :c


----------



## Pilke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> eine 8 im windschatten von fehmarn kann angenehmer sein, wie eine 5 in ungeschützter see...
> ...



Genau das ist das Problem...großartig Schutz gibt es weiter draußen vor Rügen nicht - eigentlich eher gar keinen #c
Und direkt vor der Kreideküste war ich dieses Jahr schon mal mit einem Kutter draußen - da ging so gut wie gar nix|uhoh:
2 Tage später dann mit  einem anderen ca. 22SM vor Rügen - das war eine der besten Dorschtouren, die ich je erlebt habe #6
Naja, ich hoffe einfach mal, dass das Wetter nächstes We mitmacht...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Ich bin eigentlich eher einer, der vor Wellen und Seegang allgemein Schiß hat. Ich war in polen zum Kutterangeln, war mein erstes mal. 1. Tag aufm Kutter war recht angenehm, spiegelglatte See, kein Wind. 2.Tag war der absolute Horror: Windstärke 7 aus Nord bis Nord-West und 3 Meter hohe Wellen (habs vom Echolot abgelesen als es von 71 Meter auf 74 Meter und dann wieder 71 Meter Tiefe ging). Hab aber NICHT :v. Und das ohne Tabletten. Aber ich denke das ab Bft. 5 das Angeln langsam keinen Spaß mehr machtr und auch schwierig wird.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Edit: Und die hatten eigentlich nur Bft. 4 -5 angesagt und dann ging der Sturm los#t.


----------



## bacalo (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Moinsen,

die MS Karoline ist ja zertifiziert.
Die Karoline fährt auch bei Windstärke 8, in Worten ACHT,
raus.

Doch Heiko wird seinen Gästen, speziell diejenigen die bereits am Vortag an Bord sind darauf aufmerksam machen.

Denke, auch wenn Fehmarn einigen Windschatten/Lee bietet, sollte man die Strömung nicht unterschätzen.
Kommt eher einem "Blitzpilken" nahe.

Anderseits, mit 500 gr. Bleikugeln und den einen oder anderen Beifänger sollte was gehen. Ist aber nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Sind ja doch die einige vor Ort,die IHREN  Ostseeurlaub fest in Ihrem Terminplan stehen haben.


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

5-6 bft und alles was drüber ist macht auf offener See keinen Spaß mehr. Windvorhersagen über 2-3 Tage im voraus sind meistens nur geraten. Hab noch keine zuverlässigen Dienst gefunden der länger als 1 Tag im voraus zuverlässige Windvorhersagen macht. Entweder ändert sich die Richtung oder die Stärke...


----------



## Pilke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> 5-6 bft und alles was drüber ist macht auf offener See keinen Spaß mehr. Windvorhersagen über 2-3 Tage im voraus sind meistens nur geraten. Hab noch keine zuverlässigen Dienst gefunden der länger als 1 Tag im voraus zuverlässige Windvorhersagen macht. Entweder ändert sich die Richtung oder die Stärke...



Moin Klaus,

na das läßt mich hoffen 
Danke und Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Kannst ja mal selbst beobachten... hab mal Hiddensee eingegeben. 

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ruegen_hiddensee


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



Pilke schrieb:


> ok...weiß einer, wie zuverlässig die Voraussagen vom www.Windfinder.com sind - ich meine 5-6Tage im Vorraus??
> Ich hoffe, die sind eher zu negativ. Denn wenn das hinkommt, was dort vorrausgesagt wird, dann wird es wohl nächstes We nix mit dem Dorschangeln vor Rügen#q
> 
> 5Windstärken zunehmend bis 7 :c



ich nehm auch den Windfinder , vergleiche aber noch mit diversen anderen online wetterdiensten.
Viel wichtiger als die Windstärke ist aber die Windrichtung ... Rügen bei angesagtem Nordwind die nächsten Tage ist wirklich sch****.... da bauen sich über die ganze Ostsee her riesen Wellen auf - selbst wenn die Windstärke an dem Tag nur gering ist hast du immer noch fette Wellen |uhoh:


----------



## powercat (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

kuckst du unter:

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/KapArkona.htm

bsh ist relativ gut...aber nur immer von heute auf morgen.

gruß
udo


----------



## Pilke (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal selbst beobachten... hab mal Hiddensee eingegeben.
> 
> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ruegen_hiddensee



vor Hiddensee sind die Aussichten ja gar nicht mal so schlecht. Allerdings sieht es nordöstlich von Rügen etwas anders aus und da wollten wir eigentlich hin...
Naja mal seh'n

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> die fehmaraner kutter sind früher immer bis zu einer 8 rausgefahren... obs heut noch so ist, weis ich nicht...
> eine 8 im windschatten von fehmarn kann angenehmer sein, wie eine 5 in ungeschützter see...
> erfolgreich kann man unter umständen aber immer sein....
> lange sturmphasen sind meiner meinung nach aber eher negativ für den fang...
> was dann aber wohl auch daran liegt, dass bei starkem wind eher in die flachen, geschützten regionen gefahren wird, wobei sich der fisch genau aus diesen regionen zurückzieht...


 

Heute fahre die Kutter bei uns bis Windstärke 10 raus, da sitzen die meißten wohl lieber bei Noge auf der Bank und trinken was. :q


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## djoerni (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die wetterdienste speziell die windstärken erst 1-2 tage im vorraus annähernd eingrenzen können. 

@fehmarnangler
die fischkutter oder die angelkutter? je nach windrichtung wäre das meiner meinung nach unverantwortlich.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



djoerni schrieb:


> habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die wetterdienste speziell die windstärken erst 1-2 tage im vorraus annähernd eingrenzen können.
> 
> @fehmarnangler
> die fischkutter oder die angelkutter? je nach windrichtung wäre das meiner meinung nach unverantwortlich.


 


Ich meine schon die Angelkutter, aber man muss da schon verrückt sein, um da mitzuangeln! :vik:#c


----------



## AndiHH (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Bis WS 10 |kopfkrat jaklar.


----------



## norge_klaus (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Hi Boardies,
was hier für ein Schwachsinn von 14jährigen abgegeben wird, die gerade Ferien haben, ist schon sensationell. Wenn sich auf der Ostseite von Rügen über mehrere Tage hinweg eine Dühnung durch NO- bis O-Winde aufbaut, dann ist auch für sehr abgehärtete Angler bei wenig Wind Schluß.

Einige Kutter wurden aus dem Westen nach Rügen verlegt. Sassnitz als großer Hafen ist ein beliebtes Ziel. Nur ist Rügen definitiv viel anfälliger für Wind als die gesamte Küste in der westlichen Ostsee.

Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Pilke (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Boardies,
> was hier für ein Schwachsinn von 14jährigen abgegeben wird, die gerade Ferien haben, ist schon sensationell.



Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht#d



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Nur ist Rügen definitiv viel anfälliger für Wind als die gesamte Küste in der westlichen Ostsee.



Leider ja, aber dort gibt es wenigstens -noch- ausreichend maßige Dorsche:m. Vorausgesetzt die Kapitäne fahren richtig raus...aber das geht eben leider nicht all zu oft wegen der von dir schon beschriebenen Windstärken. Zumindest ist es gerade jetzt im Herbst oft sehr windig...
Mal seh'n wie es nächstes We aussieht. Ich werde berichten.

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## norge_klaus (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Hi Pilke,

genau deshalb habe ich für den 23.10. auf der Jan Cux und am 24.10. auf der MY Julia reserviert. :m

Tight Lines
Norge


----------



## derporto (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

allgemein hängt die fahrt vom angelgebiet ab. von heiligenhafen wird bis windstärke 6 rausgefahren, da es dort möglich ist/war dem dorsch in fehmarns windschatten nachzustellen. 

bin vor 3 jahren von cuxhaven mit der jan cux bei windstärke 8 rausgefahren. das boot war fast komplett von einer angeltruppe aus stuttgart gebucht., die extra für die fahrt hochgekommen ist. ich denke dies war damals auch der einzige grund, dass das boot rausfuhr. 

kurzum: unverantwortlich. ich bin hartgesotten, was wind auf see angeht, aber an diesem tag habe ich mich das erste mal tatsächlich gefragt ob ich lebend wieder heimkomme. im salon sind die gläser durch die gegend geflogen, in der kombüse wurde die spülmaschine von der wand gerissen und rutschte durch bis in den gastraum, der smutje war am kotzen und das wasser stand teilweise oberschenkelhoch auf deck. an angeln war kaum zu denken.vor helgoland gelang es dann doch noch ein paar driften hinzulegen. mein bescheidener fang wurde dann von einer welle, die übers boot schlug mitgenommen.

seitdem bin ich sehr sehr vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## Pilke (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Windstärke 8???!!! Das ist aber wirklich reichlich unverantwortlich#d
Ich habe - ebenfalls auf der Nordesee vor Helgoland- mal Windstärke 7 erlebt und das war auch schon sehr beängstigend...
Ich bin entteuscht wenn eine Fahrt abgesagt wird aber bei solchen Bedingungen ist es definitiv das Beste. Angeln kann man dann sowieso vergessen...


----------



## Pilke (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Pilke,
> 
> genau deshalb habe ich für den 23.10. auf der Jan Cux und am 24.10. auf der MY Julia reserviert. :m




Hi Klaus!

Jan Cux = nicht die beste Wahl...muss ich leider so sagen...Dazu habe ich auch mal was im Forum geschrieben...
Aber MY Julia ist das Beste, was ich je an Hochseeangelei auf der Ostsee erlebt habe:m:m:mDie sind zwar etwas teurer aber es lohnt sich!!!
Mit der fahren wir nächstes We auch wieder. Samstag und Sonntag wenn das Wetter mitmacht|kopfkrat

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Pilke (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Heute fahre die Kutter bei uns bis Windstärke 10 raus, da sitzen die meißten wohl lieber bei Noge auf der Bank und trinken was. :q



Ja nee is klar! |smash:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Boardies,
> was hier für ein Schwachsinn von 14jährigen abgegeben wird, die gerade Ferien haben, ist schon sensationell.


 
Nur weil ich erst 14 bin, muss ich mir nicht von irgendeinem Typen anhören, dass ich angeblich Schwachsinn rede! Kann man nicht normal und freundlich reden miteinander reden, oder muss sofort jeder Angegriffen werden, der etwas andere sagt als die anderen? Bzw. Könntest du mich vielleicht mal direkt anreden und nicht nebenher um heißen Brei labern?
Was geht mich Rügen an, bei Nord-Ostwind wird nichtmal ein Pfurz von Rügen bis nach S-H rüberkommen.

Kritiken wie die von Pilke, kann ich ja noch ab, da wird alles durch den Smiley abgerundet, deine find eich jedoch unverschämt!

Und ich bin fast jeden Tag in Burgstaken, dem Hafen, und da sehe ich die Angelkutter sogut wie jeden Tag rausfahren, ob sie immer was fangen habe ich nie gesagt. Denn gerne werden von den Kuttern an solchen Tagen geschützte Ecken aufgesucht, wo es teilweise keine Dorsche gibt, u.A. Fehmarnsund.


So, falls noch jemand ein Problem mit mir hat, der soll mich bitte  per PM anschreiben und nicht den Thread hier versauern lassen! #q


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## "Tarm7" (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Sehr gut, sehr sehr gut...lach mich schon wieder kringelig....da muss erst ein vierzehnjähriges, aufgewecktes Kerlchen kommen, um den ein oder anderen Manieren beizubringen...Hut ab.

Petri


----------



## AndiHH (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Hallo,

Bei WINDSTÄRKE 10 fährt KEIN Angelkutter und kein Fischer raus.
Wenn ja,würde ich gerne wissen welche Kutter das sind??

Gruß Andi


----------



## offense80 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Bis WS 10 fahren die Kutter noch, und alles was darüber geht, kann man nur noch mit dem Schlauchboot fahren-die halten ja mehr aus als ein Kutter looooool.
Ich fahre ab 11 nur noch mit dem Belly raus |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

ich hab im juni ne kutterfahrt mit meiner freundin (die ich zu meiner schande dazu überreden konnte)hinter mir, das war das grauen 9 stunden einen seegang das wirklich jeder gekotzt hat (ich 12 mal galle und schaum...)..beim ersten stop sind erstmal ätliche leute aufs maul geflogen und das angelzeug ist durch die gegend geflogen ..hinsetzen ging auch nicht weil man durch die schreglage des boot von der bank geflogen ist..vom fische versorgen wollen wir garnicht erst reden, man ist sich förmlich mit dem filetiermesser und dem fisch samt drilling im maul in die arme gerannt..ein wunder das da nichts passiert ist...sucht euch lieber nen ganz ruhigen tag aus!!!


----------



## baltic25 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Moinsen

wisst ihr eigentlich was Windstärke 10 bedeutet......#d..ich glaube die Meisten verwechseln WS 6 mit WS 10...denn ne gute 6 aus der Richtigen(bzw falschen) Richtung ist schon mehr als heftig:vdenn mit dem Wind ist es wie mit den Wellen...viele sagen die Wellen waren 3m hoch...dabei muß man schon Richtig suchen um im Fehmarn Belt Wellen um 2,5m zu finden.....als Windsurfer war ich oft auf der Suche...leider selten mehr gefunden....doch trotzdem ist eine Welle von 2m schon riesig.....und für den normalen Kutter reicht diese Höhe auch schon allemal aus um zu :vund an Angeln ist dann eh nicht mehr zu denken...ausser 500m vom Ufer weg bei ablandigem Wind

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Was geht mich Rügen an, bei Nord-Ostwind wird nichtmal ein Pfurz von Rügen bis nach S-H rüberkommen.



würde sagen du passt halt nen büschn auf was für Behauptungen du aufstellst ... :m
bei ner 10 fährt garantiert kein Kutter raus ! 
und bei NO wird an der einen Seite von Fehmarn sicherlich nen büschn mehr ankommen als nur nen Pfurz - zumindest an 2 Seiten wird bei stärkerem Wind nicht viel gehen


----------



## Pilke (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



baltic25 schrieb:


> ..ich glaube die Meisten verwechseln WS 6 mit WS 10...denn ne gute 6 aus der Richtigen(bzw falschen) Richtung ist schon mehr als heftig



Moin, moin

sehe ich ähnlich - ich habe einmal 7 erlebt und das war echt höllisch.
Ich habe zwar nicht :v -bin dafür zum Glück nicht anfällig- aber man konnte es echt mit der Angst zu tun kriegen.
Der Kahn hat so bedrohlich geschaukelt, dass man meinte...jeden Moment kippt das Teil um....


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Er meint bestimmt 10 Knoten und nicht 10 bft. 
Die meisten Kutter fahren ab ner 6 aus östlichen Richtungen nicht mehr raus. Wer bei ner 10 noch rausfährt hat seinen Beruf verfehlt und bringt sich und andere in Gefahr.
Ganz davon abgesehen das es bei solch Wind keinerlei Spaß mehr macht zu angeln.


----------



## leuchtboje (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

mir ist irgendwie so, dass es mal hieß, dass die Fahrgastschiffe - also auch Angelkutter - eh nur bis zu ner 8 draußen seien dürfen...

wir hatten da mal ne Fahrt mit der Südwind, da war morgens ne 7 West gemeldet, also raus... irgendwann gegen 11 oder so hieß es dann 8 West in Böen 9... bei uns war es aber eigentlich noch recht angenehm, hatten Landschutz in der Ecke Großenbrode gesucht...dennoch mussten wir die Fahrt sofort abbrechen, die Silverland war nicht ganz so schnell mit abbrechen dran, dann kam sie irgendwann, in begleitung der Küstenwache...
würde ja darauf hindeuten, dass es eventuell eine gesetzliche Regelung gibt...#c


----------



## DorschChris (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Ja, die dürfen nur bis zu einer 8 rausfahren, meinten jedenfalls mehrere Kapitäne zu mir!


----------



## Pilke (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

wie ist es eigentlich mit den Böen?
Wenn Windstärke 5 angesagt ist, in Böen aber um 7 - wird dann noch rausgefahren??

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## norge_klaus (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Hi Pilke,

war mal ab Heiligenhafen los bei einer mittleren Windstärke von 6und Böen bis 9. Sind kurz unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke durch und haben unter Land (Richtung Neustädter Bucht) geangelt. Von den ca. 20 Mitfahrern haben ab Mittag noch 4 (!!!!) geangelt. Der Rest hat sich eher um das Frühstück gekümmert. :v
Angeln macht dann keinen Spaß mehr und es ist auch nicht ungefährlich. Das Deck ist naß, glatt und einige Dinge fliegen durch die Gegend.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dorschknorpel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Moin, Moin,

also was ich jetzt poste gilt nur für Heiligenhafen, denn nur hier kenne ich mich aus. Fahren dürfen die Kutter bis zu einer konstanten 7 Bf. Wohlgemerkt dürfen, ob es Sinn macht ist eine andere Frage. Viele hier im Tröt verwechseln auch Starkwind und boeigen Wind. Bei westl. Winden mit 5-6 in Boeen bis 8 ist ein Angeln östlich Fehmarn durchaus möglich und auch nicht unkontrollierbar. Bei Ostwind sieht die Sache etwas anders aus, da bleiben deutlich weniger Schutzgebiete übrig und die Fanggründe an der Fahrrinne sind nicht erreichbar, oder Hin- und Rückfahrt sind Survivaltrainig. Das andere Thema ist die Dünung, je nach Wetter und Strömungslage habe ich schon Tage erlebt, an denen bei 4Bf ein kontrolliertes Angeln nicht mehr möglich war. Grundsätzlich gilt für Heiligenhafen, wenn du weiße Schaumkronen auf den Wellen hast wird das Angeln ungemütlich. Nur eins ganz zum Schluss, die Entscheidung trifft jeder selber, ob er solche Bedingungen ab kann oder nicht. Der Kapitän fährt jedenfalls nur, wenn er es auch verantworten kann. Ich für meinen Teil habe keine Probleme mit Schaukeln und Seegang aber ich habe auch schon Leute um Hilfe schreien hören und hysterische Anfälle bekommen sehen. Also eine gesunde Selbsteinschätzung und nicht um jeden Preis fahren wollen sind durchaus hilfreich.


----------



## bigbetter (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Da ich am kommenden Samstag nach Hellitown wollte,
wie ist Eure "FACHMÄNNISCHE" Einschätzung ?

Angesagt lt. DWD ist für Sonnabend:

nördliche Winde 6 bis 7, Westteil Nord um 4.

Was heisst das jetzt für mich ?  Soll ich fahren oder lieber mit der Familie in den ZOO ?? 

Bin eigentlich nicht so empfindlich, will aber auch nur fahren wenn das Angeln auch Sinn und Spaß macht !!! :m


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

moin, moin war letztens bei genau diesem wind mit ostpreußen draußen-15 mann 1 dorsch, weil sehr dicht unter land(im westen fehmarns)
aber selbst wenn sie weit rausfahren gibt´s auch fast nur kleine.
kannst lieber an strand/seebrücke...
meine meinung.

gruß an alle


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Kannst du nicht am Sonntag fahren?? Da soll der Wind einschlafen... würd aber trotzdem nochmals gucken da es ja noch 3 Tage hin sind. Der Wind dreht hier an der Ostsee (Hohenfelde) gerade auf West.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Moin bigbetter,

das ist so ein Ding mit Sonnabend. Das ist schon ne stramme 6 allerdings im Tagesverlauf abnehmend. Ob es so kommt weißt du definitiv erst am Samstag. Vor Nordwind habe ich allerdings nie so ganz große Sorge. Wenn ich oben wäre würde ich wahrscheinlich fahren, aber dir jetzt was raten.....????


----------



## bigbetter (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Mensch Männer, was mach ich den jetzt ?

Ich glaube ich warte bis morgen und werde dann spontan entscheiden ob ich fahre.

Wie sicher sind diese Vorraussagen des DWD ?


----------



## leuchtboje (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

mit welchem schiff willst denn fahren?
bei den meisten kannst auch einfach anrufen und fragen, ob sie zum einen rausfahren und was der schiffsfüher zum wind schätzt...
ist das einfachste, genaueste und schnellste...


----------



## Pilke (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



Dorschknorpel schrieb:


> Vor Nordwind habe ich allerdings nie so ganz große Sorge.



Moin Dorschknorpel!

Ich dachte immer, dass gerade Nordwind schwierig ist? Ich kenne mich da aber definitiv nicht gut genug aus.
Ich weiß nur, dass ich am We auf rügen bin und Samstag und Sonntag Hochseeangeln will.
Samstag sollen überwiegend 6 Windstärken blasen. Später abfallend auf 5. Allerdings mit Böen bis 7.
Das Ganze aus nördlicher Richtung#c
Sonntag sieht es "besser" aus...lt. Windfinder...
da sind's 4 abfallend auf 3 mit Böen bis 5....dann aber aus Nordost...
Was heißt das für's Angeln? ich rechne eigentlich schon halbwegs damit, dass wir am Samstag nicht raus können...|motz:

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## leuchtboje (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

rügen kenne ich mich nicht so richtig aus, glaube aber auch, nord für rügen schwierig war...
Fehmarn war nord auch immer nicht so der große knaller, dann wird wind- und wellenschatten hinter der Insel, im bereich südstrand gesucht...
für platte is die strecke garnichtmal so schlecht... aber dorsch war da meistens dünn...


----------



## Pilke (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Naja...ich bzw. wir werden jetzt einfach mal alles auf uns zukommen lassen.
Wird schon werden-die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt oder wie war das?#c


----------



## norge_klaus (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Hi Pilke,
schau mal bei Wetteronline unter Arkona. Bis einschließlich Samstag fährt auf Grund der Windstärke und Windrichtung sicher kein Angel-Charter-Boot raus. Sonntag ist grenzwertig, da immer nich reichlich Wind und bestimmt viel Restdünung.
Gruß
Klaus
PS: Meine letzte Tour im Frühjahr 2009 war auch grenzwertig, da aber mit der MS Kalinin und leider nur bis zu den Kreidefelsen, um die Urne meines Vaters dem Meer zu übergeben.


----------



## Pilke (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Hi Klaus!

zunächst mal mein Beileid...auch wenn wir uns gar nicht kennen...




Ich habe heute mit Kapitän Häfner von der MY Julia telefoniert. Morgen ist er auf jeden Fall draußen.
Wie es Sa aussieht wird er mir erst morgen Nachmittag sagen können.#c
Aber bei dem, was die Wetterdienste so vorraussagen, denke ich auch, dass es am Sa nichts wird...
bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf Sonntag.

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



bigbetter schrieb:


> Mensch Männer, was mach ich den jetzt ?
> 
> Ich glaube ich warte bis morgen und werde dann spontan entscheiden ob ich fahre.
> 
> Wie sicher sind diese Vorraussagen des DWD ?




Hi Gregor,

bist doch sonst nicht so zimperlich#h
Ich war letztens bei den gleichen Bedingungen mit der Karoline draußen.
War am Anfang etwas ungemütlich aber im laufe des Tages 1a.
muss aber trotz gleicher Windvorhersage nicht genau so sein.

Aber es war auf jeden Fall wärmer als es im Moment ist|bigeyes


----------



## bigbetter (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Mensch der Schwarzangler !!!! |wavey:

Und ob ich zimperlich bin! Immer wenn ich keine dicken Dorsche fange !!! :c

Ich werde morgen mal Claudia anrufen und nachfragen was mit Samstag ist. 
Soll am Samstag ja eine 10 h Tour sein mit viel Dorsch !!!

Aber wie Du auch gesagt hast, die Karoline ist halt das beste Schiff in Helitown ! :m


----------



## Hechtpeter (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Das Angeln bei Windstärken über 6-7 ist wirklich völlig sinnfrei. Bei Windstärken über 8 fährt nach meinem Wissen kein Angelkutter mehr raus.

Ob Süd-,West-,Ost -oder Nordwind ist total egal#d

Die großen Kutter ab Hirtshals bleiben schon bei Windstärke 6 im Hafen.....

Daß irgendein Kutter bei Windstärke 10 noch rausfährt, halt ich für Anglerlatein.


----------



## Pilke (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Daß irgendein Kutter bei Windstärke 10 noch rausfährt, halt ich für Anglerlatein.



Das ist es definitiv!


----------



## Pilke (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



bigbetter schrieb:


> Soll am Samstag ja eine 10 h Tour sein mit viel Dorsch !!!



viel Dorsch von Heiligenhafen aus??
Keine Chance...aber es werden da zur Zeit ordentlich Platte gefangen...(Würmer mitnehmen!!)

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich viel Petri!

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## maki1980 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Wir sind vor 3 Jahren bei WS 8 von Heiligenhafen raus.
Allerdings wurde der Kapitain vom Vereinsvorstand dazu überredet.
Nach 20 Min. lief der Kutter wieder in den Hafen da ich bei einer großen Welle den Boden unter den Füßen verlohr und im Wellental ca. 1,5m unter mir mit dem hintern auf die Planken fiel. Ergebniss gebrochenes Steißbein.
Glücklicherweise war der Kutter gechartert, ein normalter Kutter fährt bei so was in Regelfall nicht zurück ans Land.....
Also seit dem bin recht vorsichtig was das Kutterangeln bei ordentlichem Wind angeht.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Pilke (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Ergebniss gebrochenes Steißbein.
> Glücklicherweise war der Kutter gechartert, ein normalter Kutter fährt bei so was in Regelfall nicht zurück ans Land.....



Moin Daniel!

Also wenn die bei so was nicht zurückfahren, wann dann??
Die Alternative wäre, dass sie einen Seenotrettungskreuzer oder sogar einen Rettungshubschrauber anfordern und das kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen|bigeyes
Aber nach so einer Aktion wie deiner würde ich sicherlich auch nicht nochmal bei solchen Windstärken rausfahren wollen#d
Windstärke 8 ist sowieso nicht mehr angelbar meiner Meinung nach...

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Dorschknorpel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



Pilke schrieb:


> Moin Dorschknorpel!
> 
> Ich dachte immer, dass gerade Nordwind schwierig ist? Ich kenne mich da aber definitiv nicht gut genug aus.
> Ich weiß nur, dass ich am We auf rügen bin und Samstag und Sonntag Hochseeangeln will.
> ...


Moin,

wie gesagt das sind meine Erfahrungen aus Heiligenhafen. Mit einer steifen Brise aus Nord oder Nord West hatte ich bisher die wenigsten Probleme. Angeln war auch durchaus kontrollierbar.


----------



## Pilke (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Moin zusammen!

Wir fahren morgen raus(gab gerade grünes Licht vom Käptn) - Es ist zwar 5-6 angesagt aber was soll's. Regnen wird's wahrscheinlich auch und kalt ist es obendrein...egal!
Ich freue mich schon tierisch!!:z#:

Sonntag dann auch nochmal und da sieht es auch schon besser aus - windtechnisch gesehen...
Ich werde berichten wie es war.

Gruß und Petri @all für's We
Pilke


----------



## djoerni (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

dann viel spaß und digge fische!


----------



## Pilke (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Danke!!


----------



## bigbetter (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Die Karoline fährt auch morgen !!

Und ich mit Ihr !!!!!   :vik:

Petri an alle die morgen auf der Ostsee sind,

wünsche allen MAXIMALE ERFOLGE !!!!!! :m


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*



bigbetter schrieb:


> Die Karoline fährt auch morgen !!
> 
> Und ich mit Ihr !!!!!   :vik:
> 
> ...




Na dann lass mal die Pulpos fliegen#6
Wünsche dir eine schöne Tour mit viel Fisch|wavey:


----------



## Dorschknorpel (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln/bis zu welcher Windstärke?*

Moin,

nochmal hochhol....
Da ich letztes Wochenende aufm Kutter war, hier noch eine Info.
Es gibt eine für mich relativ neue Regelung zum Wind.
Ab Windstärke 5 sind die Kapitäne aufgefordert Landschutz aufzusuchen. Konsequenzen hat das ganze aber wohl nur, wenn bei Nichtbeachtung etwas passiert.
Nur noch mal zur Info#h#h


----------

